# MBTI vs. Political Compass



## Yann

ok, i think there is a big correlation between personality and political preference
what i a want to do is to make it somewhat clear what are all those correlations ... make a final conlusion about it

what i want from you is simply giving me data ... you can get political compass results at *The Political Compass - Test*

example post: 

"INFP
Economic Left/Right: -4.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.00"

THANK YOU

thats all ... once i will have enough data, i will make averages out of MBTI types numbers and visualize them on scale similar to this


----------



## skycloud86

INTP

*Economic Left/Right: -8.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.64 *


----------



## kindaconfused

INFP

Economic Left/Right: -6.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.69


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow

*INTP
*

*Economic Left/Right: 3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.21*


----------



## OctoberSkye

ISTP

Economic Left/Right: -2.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.26


----------



## Dooraven

Economic Left/Right: -5.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.51

INTP


----------



## Anonynony

Economic Left/Right: -0.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.03 
Almost in the same spot as Mandela, he's a cool dude.
I'm in the mushy middle almost, that's what the senator Inhofe told me never to be in.


----------



## Longhair

Former topics on the Political Compass on PerC:
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/1689-political-compass.html
http://personalitycafe.com/personality-test-resources/16843-political-compass-test.html

Economics: -5,5 (usually quite a bit closer to the middle; I've become a bit annoyed by politics in my country in the last months, so I test quite a bit less as a centrist).
Social issues: -6,9 (about what I usually test as).

Edit: Argh. Didn't see that the thread had been necro'ed =/


----------



## Monsieur Dini

ENFP 7w8
Economic Left/Right: -8.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.05


----------



## RoSoDude

INTP 694
Economic Left/Right: -7.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.00

What a crazy wacko liberal I am. Took the test last year and got about the same result.

I will note that there may be some bias in how the results turn out based on the political climate of the internet (in general). There could be INTPs that don't go on this forum who have positions that like mine but reflected across one or more of the axes.


----------



## Gerd

I find this to be really interesting.

My results:

INTP
*Economic Left/Right: -7.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.97*


----------



## Frharry

ENFP

Economic left/right -7.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian -5.23

Close to Dalai Lama and Nelson Mandela, two of my all-time heroes.

Politics - Green yellow dawg Democrat
Religion - Episcopal priest
Vocation - Professor of Humanities, Religious Studies


----------



## Elodin

INTJ

Economic Left/Right: 8.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.64


----------



## Antiparticle

INFJ - the only one right-authoritarian? 

*Economic Left/Right: 0.55
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.8*


----------



## AngelFaceCakes

ENFP
*
Economic Left/Right: -3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.41*


----------



## Ozman2988

ENFP
Economic Left/Right: -3.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.10


----------



## Mammon

*ISFJ
Economic Left/Right: -4.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.69*


----------



## Dommm

INTP 5w6
Economic Left/Right: -4.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.15


----------



## Meadow

ENFP 7w6 

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.72


----------



## Beauty for Ashes

INFP:

*Economic Left/Right: 4.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.82*

I identify as Libertarian, as well.


----------



## Stopwatch

IXXP

It's been over a year since I last did this so my results may have changed since then, but last time I did this I got: -3.5,-4.3


----------



## Noisey

*ENTP*

*Economic Left/Right: -6.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -9.03*


----------



## AdamDG

ISTJ
Economic left/ right: 1.75
Social libertarian/ authoritarian: -2.15


----------



## Dejavu917

INFP

Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.41


----------



## Juggvard

*INFJ*

*Economic Left/Right: -8.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.56*


----------



## deftonePassenger

INTP

*Economic Left/Right: -2.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.05*


----------



## QueenOfCats

ENTJ 3w2

Economic Left/Right: -5.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.13 

Nice, I'm almost in the same spot as Ghandi.


----------



## Scelerat

ENTJ 
Economic Left/Right: 7.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.33


----------



## PurpleSingingTurtles

ENFP 7w6
Economic Left/Right: -4.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.41


----------



## dinkytown

ISTJ

Economics: -5.38
Social Issues: 6.01


----------



## ai.tran.75

Enfp 2w1
Economic left/right:-5.5
Social libertarian/authoritarian :-7.08 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy Kane

Economic Left/Right: 5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.36


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I did this on another thread. I'm in the social libertarian left.


----------



## Tory Leafgren

INFJ
Economic Left/Right: -5.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.31


----------



## herinb

ENTJ

Economic Left/Right: -6.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.74


----------



## branco

ENTP
Economic Left/Right: *-6.25*
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: *0.92*


----------



## StunnedFox

I don't plan on taking this test again - I've taken it a number of times before - but suffice to say it's not an especially good indicator of political viewpoints, in my opinion. How on earth does, for instance, not believing homosexuality to be sinful affect my position on the graph? It's obviously not economic, so it must be social - but to agree with that statement requires both a concept of sin _and_ to have homosexuality fit within that, _neither_ of which directly relates to how permissive/restrictive a person is when it comes to political views. And that's just one example... it really is an awfully-framed test, broad generalities are the most that a person can really attain from it.

I score, on average, somewhere around this (I am an ISTJ, probably):
Economic Left/Right: -6.5
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.5


----------



## galactic collision

ENFP
Economic Left/Right: -7.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.00

Weird because I don't see myself as any kind of libertarian AT ALL. I guess social freedom is important to me, but a lot of that, for me, has more to do with the kyriarchy than the government.


----------



## JTHearts

ESFJ
Economic Left/Right: -2.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 7.18
I'm like in between Hitler and Stalin on the map


----------



## chicklit

*ENFJ E6*

Economic Left/Right: -3.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.41


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

ENFP
Your Political CompassEconomic Left/Right: -5.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.38


----------



## Aelthwyn

INFP 4w5

Economic Left/Right: -6.38 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.1


----------



## Cal

INTP

*Your Political Compass*

*Economic Left/Right: -1.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -1.64*


----------



## spaceynyc

INFJ

Economic Left/Right: -1.88 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.72

I’m very aware of differing perspectives so these kinds of tests are tough because I understand all sides and am not very opinionated on most things except when it comes to something extremely ethical.


----------



## Strelnikov

INTJ

Economic Left/Right: 1.13 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 3.54


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ISTP right leaning libertarian


----------



## SweetApparition

ISFP

Economic Left/Right: -3.25 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.62


----------



## BranchMonkey

Gandhi was down there with me; Gandhi is always with me or I am with him on these kinds of tests. If not him, I get Einstein. So srsly, these are silly.


----------



## Blazkovitz

I don't know how to type myself, but it's clear my dominant function is Ti.


----------



## Maybe




----------



## Bastard

ESTP.


----------



## Dalkri

ISTJ 5w6
Economics: -3.13
Social: -2.82

That test is extremely biased. I've seen very few results from it that weren't bottom left.


----------



## Bastard

Dalkri said:


> That test is extremely biased. I've seen very few results from it that weren't bottom left.


Did political compass in a political science (lol) class once. The only sector underrepresented was authoritarian right.


----------

